# Laugh and cry at the same time



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I took this photo on Tuesday. It just happened that she decided to use her pee pee pad while I was taking pictures of her goofey hairstyle.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe weet Fifi...where are those beautiful eyes? Hugs and more hugs Sylvia!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She was an angel.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha, that is pretty funny! Precious Angel!


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

Aww she was precious and had a sense of humor.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am glad you are able to look back and enjoy the moments you had with her. Their biggest strength is the ability to make us smile and laugh.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylvia, please post more pictures & tell us more stories. Exactly how old was she now? I only saw the video of her bath & the one of her playing w/ the toy---do have more you can share? How big was she---still tiny? How are MiMi & Ray doing? Sending you love today!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Sylvia, please post more pictures & tell us more stories. Exactly how old was she now? I only saw the video of her bath & the one of her playing w/ the toy---do have more you can share? How big was she---still tiny? How are MiMi & Ray doing? Sending you love today!


Some day I will put together an album. Yesterday I couldn't watch videos or look at pictures. Today I have watched them. 

Ray is just his normal Ray. MiMi has been staying close to me much more than she usually does. She seems confused. She has heard the puppy barking and she comes to see, but the puppy isn't here. She sat with me last night as I held the empty body that so lately held that enormous spirit. It smelled a lot like Fifi, but there was no Fifi. MiMi is very confused.

Fifi would have been eight months old on Dec. 22.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So precious :heart: Take joy and comfort in the pictures and videos you have of her... they are treasures :heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sweet, and yes that hair : ) They do have their hair moments, not just hair days.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sweet...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's a  wonderful thing that we have memories, laugh and cry, healing begins when we open our hearts. 
:wub:Fifi :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Such a cute photo of her, Sylvia.

Looking at it now makes me cry, I barely can't imagine how you must feel, it's still so unreal.

My heart goes out for you.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

This song came into my mind when thinking of Fifi......





And I Love You So....written by Perry Como, sung by Elvis....


And I love you so:heart:, people ask me how
How I've lived 'till now, I tell them I don't know:blink:

I guess they understand, how lonely life has been
That, life began again the day you took my hand:thumbsup:

And yes, I know how lonely life can be
The shadows follow me and the night won't set me free:no2:

But I don't let the evening get me down:forgive me:
Now that you're around me:hugging:

And you love me too:heart:, your thoughts are just for me:yes:
You set my spirit free:innocent:, I'm happy that you do:yes:

The book of life is brief and once a page is read
All but love is dead that is my belief:wub:

And yes, I know how lonely life can be
The shadows follow me and the night won't set me free:smheat:

But I don't let the evening get me down:forgive me:
Now that you're around me:smootch:




.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She was so beautiful even peeing. How I wish this was a bad dream...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> She was so beautiful even peeing. How I wish this was a bad dream...


How I wish.
How I wish I could wake up and find her next to me. How I wish that I could watch her hop like a bunny to the kitchen and dance waiting for me to put her food down for her.

There is this little poop on a paper in Fifi's room, that I have not picked up.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> How I wish.
> How I wish I could wake up and find her next to me. How I wish that I could watch her hop like a bunny to the kitchen and dance waiting for me to put her food down for her.
> 
> There is this little poop on a paper in Fifi's room, that I have not picked up.


I wish those things for you too Slyvia. I cried when I heard about Fifi. Puppies and the dreams we have for them are so exciting and when the dream dies much too soon...it is devastating and very heartbreaking. I will never understand why this happened. My thoughts are with you, hugs.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so proud of you Sylvia. You are able to share photos and memories of your special angle. I think you are on the right path to healing. Perhaps Fifi is showing you the way. 

Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> How I wish.
> How I wish I could wake up and find her next to me. How I wish that I could watch her hop like a bunny to the kitchen and dance waiting for me to put her food down for her.
> 
> There is this little poop on a paper in Fifi's room, that I have not picked up.




I wish this too Sylvie, life is just not fair sometimes. Why could she just live and be loved and adored by you? I don't understand these things either.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maglily said:


> I wish this too Sylvie, life is just not fair sometimes. Why could she just live and be loved and adored by you? I don't understand these things either.


Me too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sylie said:


> How I wish.
> How I wish I could wake up and find her next to me. How I wish that I could watch her hop like a bunny to the kitchen and dance waiting for me to put her food down for her.
> 
> There is this little poop on a paper in Fifi's room, that I have not picked up.


We did the same with all our dogs last poos we found. We picked them up and placed them in the garden so they would go into the flowers.. Funny how we couldn't bear to part with their poo..
When Rylee left foot prints in the snow, we went out every day and looked at them as they faded away.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you tonight:wub: I'll have my prayers later, you'll be in them dear friend


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> We did the same with all our dogs last poos we found. We picked them up and placed them in the garden so they would go into the flowers.. Funny how we couldn't bear to part with their poo..
> When Rylee left foot prints in the snow, we went out every day and looked at them as they faded away.



Aww Michelle, I think I'd do that too.:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I loved this little girl:










Sylvia I am sharing this and hope it will bring some warmth to your heart.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Precious little Fifi....just showing one more time what a good girl she was....trying to please her sweet Mommy and giving you a laugh for later.....Sweetness lives on in the memories of our loved ones. Forever your precious one:wub::wub::wub: Hugs Sylvia


----------

